# The Trucker Apocalypse Is Coming



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

http://qz.com/854117/truckers-think...r-40-years-silicon-valley-strongly-disagrees/


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

The title says it all. They dont care abput others accept for themselves. The truth is machienes r better then us in every asspect. So just kill us people qlready and bring on wall-e


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

When I see a Cylon unloading those trucks...then...I'll worry about job losses. Unless of course it's a skin job like a "6" in which case I will happily sit by and idly watch.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Unfortunately it's going to take the first death by a sdc truck to shut up the idiots trying to scare truckers into giving up benefits and pay.

Think about how much damage an out of control 40 ton vehicle can cause.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Unfortunately it's going to take the first death by a sdc truck to shut up the idiots trying to scare truckers into giving up benefits and pay.
> 
> Think about how much damage an out of control 40 ton vehicle can cause.


Especially if it's been hacked by a terrorist.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

"Silicon Valley strongly disagrees".
Well of course they do. There's billions being invested in robotic vehicles. 40 years sounds about right for fully autonomous cars and tractor trailers.
I know truckers, I drive them multiple times per day. We discuss freight logistics constantly.
Ain't no way a robot can handle Eastern Massachusetts highways at 5pm.
Masshole drivers would eat it alive and not let it merge, ever.
Ever.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

There's a belief held by many, including dozens of regular contributors here, that driving is a no skill mindless job. Where it is true that it's easy to drive in some circumstances, there are lots of times when driving and picking up passengers that answers need to be given to questions that have never before been asked.

For instance, last night I was in West Hollywood picking up at a club that was using their own unique form of traffic control. There was a guy in a black suit waving a flashlight. There was also a guy waving a flashlight that was wearing a bikini type swim suit. Which one to pay attention to? The human brain is capable (usually) of handling this conundrum. A computer is not.

The folks in Silicon valley have heard for such a long time that they're geniuses they've begun to believe it. They are wrong and they're going to be shocked when they learn it. They've also learned to look down their noses at the driving class and others in similar positions, so much so that they've begun view tipping and paying a fair wage as being something only suckers do. I have faith their comeuppance is on its way. The meek won't be inheriting the earth any time soon but neither will those jerks.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> There's a belief held by many, including dozens of regular contributors here, that driving is a no skill mindless job. Where it is true that it's easy to drive in some circumstances, there are lots of times when driving and picking up passengers that answers need to be given to questions that have never before been asked.
> 
> For instance, last night I was in West Hollywood picking up at a club that was using their own unique form of traffic control. There was a guy in a black suit waving a flashlight. There was also a guy waving a flashlight that was wearing a bikini type swim suit. Which one to pay attention to? The human brain is capable (usually) of handling this conundrum. A computer is not.
> 
> The folks in Silicon valley have heard for such a long time that they're geniuses they've begun to believe it. They are wrong and they're going to be shocked when they learn it. They've also learned to look down their noses at the driving class and others in similar positions, so much so that they've begun view tipping and paying a fair wage as being something only suckers do. I have faith their comeuppance is on its way. The meek won't be inheriting the earth any time soon but neither will those jerks.


Well said sir, and I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> "Silicon Valley strongly disagrees".
> Well of course they do. There's billions being invested in robotic vehicles. 40 years sounds about right for fully autonomous cars and tractor trailers.
> I know truckers, I drive them multiple times per day. We discuss freight logistics constantly.
> Ain't no way a robot can handle Eastern Massachusetts highways at 5pm.
> ...


And how's it gonna handle those lovely hilly and twisty parts of New England where even grannies in vans and school buses drift and powerslide their way thru every turn???


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Adieu said:


> And how's it gonna handle those lovely hilly and twisty parts of New England where even grannies in vans and school buses drift and powerslide their way thru every turn???


Which section of New England are we discussing? I grew up there i want a complete image.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I forget, either New Hampshire or Vermont


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Adieu said:


> I forget, either New Hampshire or Vermont


Mount Washington, check.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> There's a belief held by many, including dozens of regular contributors here, that driving is a no skill mindless job.


I can also saying kissing ass to ur librals is samething cuz thats what silicon valley is. They beilve in fantisy there. I hate CA. If its so easy to drive then y u makeing it selfdriveing? Clearly they dont know how to use a stick shift


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Well said sir, and I couldn't agree more!


It will be a case of educating riders to only expect what a robot car is capable of.

We walk into MacDonalds and comply with their way of food service and menu items. On the odd occasion we want more so go to a place where we will be met by a Maitré d and sat down to crisp linen tablecloths and silver service.

Uber and the many rideshare outfits that will spring up on the back of Autonomous cars aren't interested in the personalised 5 star experience. That's for the niche operators. They are after the mass market, high turnover, low interaction market - just like Macca's, and they've done OK.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

These self-driving-truck-promoting Silicon Valley geniuses have absolutely no clue about the importance of the trucking industry in the US economy, where the rubber meets the road. They just see big numbers on a Powerpoint slide and say "we can do that cheaper."

They've absolutely no comprehension that the cups and coffee beans at the corner Starbucks *all arrived on a truck driven by a sweaty hard-working human*, same as the GMO-free organic locally-sourced gluten-free vegetables at their local hipster gastropub, and their $300 skinny jeans, and all the shit that Amazon delivered to their house.... it all moved across the country in the back of a truck.

Personally, I'm skipping this self-driving fad nonsense, and holding out for Star Trek transporter and replicator tech. That's going to be the big money play.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I think for all star wars fans itd be best for humanity. The problem is they already have a plan valled agenda 21 with strong evidence. They wana shill us from hoping on spaceships as theres specail people who can go on mars one. Well they r makeing public just go on these public transportation shitholes. There useing jets with nice cars and multipul mansions with way too many things. Ill be ok with SDCs when these high profile people ride uberpool. There not so im not laying over and being shilled by the rich


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Of course, the transportation industry has made "vehicle of the future" predictions before:










This was supposed to be reality 16 years ago.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Of course, the transportation industry has made "vehicle of the future" predictions before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The future is never quite what we might think...


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Well back to the future was close. 1 year off on cubs winning it


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Well back to the future was close. 1 year off on cubs winning it


And even though they had flying cars in BTTF, they weren't driverless.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

No chance the Cubs will ever win the world series. I guarantee it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Self dr


Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> The future is never quite what we might think...


Self Driving trucks boats,ships,planes,trains all loaded with robot forklifts.
Covers just about every decent paying job that is left in transportation.
They will kill off the bulk of the surplus population.
It is their way.
Robots could do all the work,we could all live in leisure.
They would rather eliminate us all.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> No chance the Cubs will ever win the world series. I guarantee it


They already did win


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Self dr
> 
> Self Driving trucks boats,ships,planes,trains all loaded with robot forklifts.
> Covers just about every decent paying job that is left in transportation.
> ...


Yay! Ill have more time protesting against clown lives matter people and protest for stupid lives matter more.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> They already did win


Impossible! Next thing you'll tell me the Angels won a world series too.

I wasn't born yesterday!


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> Impossible! Next thing you'll tell me the Angels won a world series too.
> 
> I wasn't born yesterday!


Its a year of impossables. Trump won. Then just yestarday the browns wons!!!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Especially if it's been hacked by a terrorist.


I personally have a feeling that this problem might spell an end for self driving trucks as well as cars. When a self driving car starts plowing through bus elementary school bus stops on a monday morning when some derranged individual disovers that he can hack a self driving uber....

My god the destruction...

Or what happens if Al Qaeda hacks all the ubers in NYC at once and commands them all to make a left turn all at once at exactly 9:11 AM on september 11 2033.

Just imagine the chaos that they could wreck when there's 35 simultaneous 10 car pileups on every interstate in the country all at once.

If we can't keep ATMS safe from hackers (which we can't) we should not be putting cars in the hands of a hack-able network.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I personally have a feeling that this problem might spell an end for self driving trucks as well as cars. When a self driving car starts plowing through bus elementary school bus stops on a monday morning when some derranged individual disovers that he can hack a self driving uber....
> 
> My god the destruction...
> 
> ...


Heck, even the U.S. Government can't secure it's own data. One would assume that that we'd have the best-protected systems in the world, but if you'll recall, there was quite a large security breach that affected millions of government employees both past and present. If we can't prevent our most sensitive information from being accessed, what makes Uber, Google, Tesla, and the like think they can be 100% secure?


----------

